# Margaret Marshall - academic Counter-Soprano



## Ronim

*Margaret Anne Marshall, OBE*

*Simply listen (online)*
(Vivaldi-Bach-Handel-Mozart-Gluck; in duet - 1-st soprano)

*More*
(> 80 CD in lossless free)


----------

